

We built Shoply to kick eBays ass - does it? - liad
http://shoply.com

======
kreedskulls
I would add some type of Categories, the current trends bar is cool but If I
want something particular it should be easier to look at all things for that
particular area like electronics or clothing

------
BCM43
What? <http://cuongvnmshop.shoply.com/product/rau-qua-cu/>

